# free lana grossa patterns



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.lanagrossa.com/service/mdm/index.html

model of the month refers to the model of clothing
and manual refers to the instructions

Not pdf downloads, but easy enough to copy and paste into your choice of program. Unfortunately, not 1x or 2x patterns I could find.


----------



## Mary Su 2 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes they do have PDF downloads. Just a little lower than the picture, on the right hand side, there is a very tiny Adobe symbol. It's very small and easy to miss. When the PDF comes up, you will notice it is in German. Scroll down, after the German pattern is a stitch chart and schematic for the piece. Keep scrolling down, and there are the English instructions!


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> http://www.lanagrossa.com/service/mdm/index.html
> 
> model of the month refers to the model of clothing
> and manual refers to the instructions
> ...


sorry but how long does it take to get this site up waited for a while and nothing


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

mrssonsew said:


> ParkerEliz said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.lanagrossa.com/service/mdm/index.html
> ...


It wouldn't come up for me either!!!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I was orig at home. Just tried it from my phone and it came up ok too.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Same here, gave up too long to wait. Thanks for trying to post this anyway.


----------



## Karey (Nov 26, 2011)

Same here, just a blank page


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. There are many cure sweaters. It did take a few minutes for the site to load. I quit the first time, because I thought it was taking too long....I'm impatient. Tried again, was more patient second time and had success.

As Su stated, there is a pdf version of patterns available. The one I looked at was 5 pages long....German instructions are first, English follow.

Best of luck everyone. Hope you find something you can use. Enjoy!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

All of the pages took a l-o-o-o-n-g time to load for me.I did find a couple of things to download. I looked at some of the magazines...some things are too cute. Just love them. Wish I could get those patterns, too.


mrssonsew said:


> sorry but how long does it take to get this site up waited for a while and nothing


----------



## Mary Su 2 (Jan 6, 2012)

I had no trouble. The site came up as fast as any other.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

OMGoodness, I just tried the site again (7:30PM central time)with no problem. The pages just popped right up! Maybe too many of us KP peeps were trying to get on the site at the same time 
I like the tips page, too!
http://www.lanagrossa.com/service/stricktipps/


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice site, thanks for sharing.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I got it to come up as soon as I clicked on it. I use the PDF and downloaded a pattern. Thanks for the site.


----------

